# Friend looking for cabinet doors in Twin Cities



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a friend who is refacing his cabinets and would like to purchase premade doors (paint grade, raised panel). Can anyone recommend a good place in the Twin Cities? Thanks!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

We get ours from Walzcraft and I believe they are based in Wisconsin.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Got u covered Dan pm sent


----------

